# Αφιερωμένο στην Bernardina



## Hellegennes (Aug 2, 2012)

Αφιερωμένο στην Μπέρνι, γιατί ο ευρών παίρνει στίχους, όχι ευρόν (sic).

*Ήταν ένα Μικρό Καράβι - Ήξερα Ένα Πλοίο*

_Ήξερα ένα πλοίο που ταξίδεψε στα ξένα.
Την πρώτη μέρα, ένας ναύτης στη θάλασσα έπεσε
και μείναν εκατόν τριάντα ένας.
Τη νύχτα έπεσε ομίχλη κι απ' το κατάστρωμα πέσανε τρεις.
Την τρίτη μέρα πέθανε ο πρώτος ναύτης από σφαίρα,
που άγνωστος έριξε με όπλο δανεικό.
Κι ορίσανε απόσπασμα να βρει το δράστη
κι απαγορεύτηκε τη νύχτα να κυκλοφορεί ψυχή.
Την πέμπτη μέρα χάθηκαν δυο ναύτες απ' την Κίνα
και καταμεσής το πλοίο σταμάτησε,
μην πιάσουνε λιμάνι κι ο δράστης πια χαθεί.
Ορίσανε βάρδιες τέσσερις και δεύτερο απόσπασμα,
να επιτηρεί το πρώτο, μυστικά.
Τη δέκατη μέρα βρήκανε έναν κοντό ακέφαλο στο τέταρτο αμπάρι
και όλοι κλειδωθήκανε απ' το πρωί ως το βράδυ.
Τον υποπλοίαρχο τον χάσαν Κυριακή, μετά το δείπνο
και άλλοι είκοσι χαθήκανε τη δεύτερη Δευτέρα.
Ο καπετάνιος διέταξε να πιάσουνε λιμάνι
και οι αρχές να αποφανθούν.
Μα οι μηχανές σταμάτησαν
κι ο ασυρματιστής στην άγκυρα βρέθηκε δεμένος.
Τότε ο καπετάνιος διέταξε στη θάλασσα να πέσουνε οι ναύτες,
ένας κάθε ημέρα, έτσι ίσως γλυτώνοντας τους τυχερούς,
μιας και οι προμήθειες λιγόστευαν και σ' άγνωστα νερά είχαν χαθεί.
Δύο την ημέρα πήγαιναν. Ένας στη θάλασσα την κρύα
κι ένας από τα χέρια του φονιά.
Μέχρι που μείνανε οκτώ και φαγητό για τρεις.
Και τότε ρίξανε τον κλήρο, να δούνε ποιος θα φαγωθεί.
Κι ο κλήρος έπεσε σε μένα,
που ήμουν μόνο ναυαγός.
Και ξαναρίξαμε τον κλήρο,
να δούμε ποιος ακολουθεί.
Κι ο κλήρος έπεσε στη Λένα,
που η μόνη ήτανε γυναίκα
-η πιο όμορφη γυναίκα.
Και την αγκάλιασα
και βουτήξαμε μαζί.
Έπειτα ήρθε το λιμενικό
και οι έξι δολοφόνοι σώθηκαν.


*Σάββατο 26 Σεπτεμβρίου του 2010*_


----------



## bernardina (Aug 2, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ! :wub:
ωωω! έχω δικό μου ποίημα! :blush::blush:


----------

